# Pulsating pressure washer



## glasgowcyclist (28 Feb 2021)

I have a Titan pressure washer which I last used about a year ago and it was working fine. (I had bought it only a few months earlier.). I hooked it all up today and, with confirmed good water pressure, it pulses while the lance is attached. When I take that off, to use the foaming function, it performs at a steady pressure.

Inlet and outlet look clear, is there anything else I should be checking?


----------



## oldwheels (28 Feb 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I have a Titan pressure washer which I last used about a year ago and it was working fine. (I had bought it only a few months earlier.). I hooked it all up today and, with confirmed good water pressure, it pulses while the lance is attached. When I take that off, to use the foaming function, it performs at a steady pressure.
> 
> Inlet and outlet look clear, is there anything else I should be checking?


Air getting sucked in somewhere? Any O rings missing or perished as they could dry up with non use?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Feb 2021)

A foam bottle still requires reasonable pressure so if that's working ok and not pulsing the motor, you've got a gummy nozzle


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2021)

Tap turned on enough ? Kink in hose ? The foamers don't need the same pressure.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Tap turned on enough ? Kink in hose ? The foamers don't need the same pressure.


A foam lance gets the same water pressure as an HP lance you'd scrub your decking with, the jet is created at the nozzle.


----------



## newts (28 Feb 2021)

Pulsing often means there's still air in the system. Did you bleed the water through with the washer turned off/unplugged first?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Tap turned on enough ? Kink in hose ? The foamers don't need the same pressure.



Tap’s on full, no kinks.



newts said:


> Pulsing often means there's still air in the system. Did you bleed the water through with the washer turned off/unplugged first?



Yes 👍


----------



## newts (28 Feb 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Tap’s on full, no kinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 👍


Sticky flow switch if all the air is out?


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2021)

Check the nuts on the underside, see if one is missing 

Being serious though (difficult for me), have you checked that the lance itself isn't grunged up or partually blocked?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Feb 2021)

newts said:


> Sticky flow switch if all the air is out?



Sorry, what’s a flow switch?


----------



## newts (28 Feb 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Sorry, what’s a flow switch?


When you pull the trigger on the lance (essentially a tap) it allows water throught the pipework & pump body. The flow switch senses the water movement & engages the pump. It may also be dirt in the lance being pushed up against the nozzle tip shutting the water flow off/on causing the machine to cycle (TMHNET's earlier post is the most plausible)

.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2021)

Is it a regular pulsation, or random surges of power?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Feb 2021)

newts said:


> When you pull the trigger on the lance (essentially a tap) it allows water throught the pipework & pump body. The flow switch senses the water movement & engages the pump. It may also be dirt in the lance being pushed up against the nozzle tip shutting the water flow off/on causing the machine to cycle (TMHNET's earlier post is the most plausible)
> 
> .



I see, thanks. I’ll examine the tip of the nozzle more closely tomorrow.



PeteXXX said:


> Is it a regular pulsation, or random surges of power?



It’s a steady, rhythmic pulsation every two seconds or so.


----------



## sight-pin (1 Mar 2021)

Water inlet filter clogged?


----------



## neil_merseyside (2 Mar 2021)

If water pressure is good then it just might be the hose collapsing slightly under suction and cycling the motor off and on. I had to go to a more rigid hose and I also used brass fittings as the slightly larger bore size allowed more water to pass, but I also opened up the bore slightly too, I am a bit OCD...


----------

